# MK2 - Swapped 288mm front brake kit, what do I order pads for?



## spoon! (Sep 1, 2005)

I am not too knowledgeable on what my brake kit parts are sourced from, so I don't know how to purchase replacement pads. I have the Eurospec Sport 288mm kit for my MK2 Jetta. The pads that came in the kit are dusting like you wouldn't believe, and I need to put a stop to it immediately. But, I have no clue what car to order new pads for.
Can anyone help? Much appreciated.
Here's the kit. http://www.ngpracing.com/store...=1420


----------



## spoon! (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: MK2 - Swapped 288mm front brake kit, what do I order pads for? (69L7)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This can't be that uncommon of a swap. Anyone?


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: MK2 - Swapped 288mm front brake kit, what do I order pads for? (69L7)*

They look a lot like the Ate Calipers from the mk3 vr6 96+ I'm pretty sure they are, I actually just swapped out the brakes on my Mk3 Gti to 288s from a vr6. good luck


----------



## spoon! (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: MK2 - Swapped 288mm front brake kit, what do I order pads for? (Little Golf Mklll)*

Thanks, I think you may be pretty close. Didn't MK4's also come with 288's on some models?


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: MK2 - Swapped 288mm front brake kit, what do I order pads for? (69L7)*

I believe so, yeah it would make more sense for them to be from a newer car, but i'm pretty sure they're still the same.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: MK2 - Swapped 288mm front brake kit, what do I order pads for? (69L7)*

According to my research, probably MKIII ABA 2.0 engine steering knuckles with Corrado/ MKIII 4-bolt hubs. Calipers used on some model years of the Passat, Corrado G60 and VR6 and MKIII 5-bolt are the same.
The difference appears to be the calipers carriers used 4-bolt 11" brake installtions, when teamed up with the common/shared Girling 54 11" calipers.
Either phone your Supplier, or go to your local auto parts store and ask to see the pads for a 90-91 Corrado G60, or 91-95 Passat 4-cylinder engined car.



_Modified by germancarnut51 at 6:11 PM 8-19-2009_


----------



## spoon! (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: MK2 - Swapped 288mm front brake kit, what do I order pads for? (germancarnut51)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germancarnut51* »_According to my research, probably MKIII ABA 2.0 engine steering knuckles with Corrado/ MKIII 4-bolt hubs. Calipers used on some model years of the Passat, Corrado G60 and VR6 and MKIII 5-bolt are the same.
The difference appears to be the calipers carriers used 4-bolt 11" brake installtions, when teamed up with the common/shared Girling 54 11" calipers.
Either phone your Supplier, or go to your local auto parts store and ask to see the pads for a 90-91 Corrado G60, or 91-95 Passat 4-cylinder engined car.

I've sourced more information elsewhere, and it seems you are pretty spot on. I have Girling 54 calipers, which did come OEM on '89-'92 Corrado G60's. So that's what car I'd order my brake pads for. But now I'm wondering for what car would I be ordering replacement 4-bolt rotors for?


_Modified by 69L7 at 11:25 PM 9-15-2009_


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: MK2 - Swapped 288mm front brake kit, what do I order pads for? (69L7)*

8.9" solid rear rotors are the same from MKIs to MKIIIs.
RockAuto has some closeout Beck Arnley rear rotors for $5.41 (standard), and $12.51 (premium), plus shipping. I bought the $12.51 rotors. They're made in Italy, and the quality seems to be okay. The only problem I had was that apparently Beck Arnley bought the rotors from at least two different companies, and the first pair I ordered were from different companies, and they were different thicknesses. I called their Customer Service, and they sent me two more, and told me I could keep the first pair.
I already had one new rear disc from a different company, and it matches pretty well with one of the ones I got from RockAuto. If you want all three, you can have them for $20, plus shipping (USPS Flat Rate would be $15).


----------



## spoon! (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: MK2 - Swapped 288mm front brake kit, what do I order pads for? (germancarnut51)*

Solid info germancarnut51... but I am most concerned with the fronts. Got any insight on those?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: MK2 - Swapped 288mm front brake kit, what do I order pads for? (69L7)*

Order 4-bolt 11" rotors for a 90-91 Corrado G60.
Kragen/Oreilly's/PartsAmerica
11" front rotors for 90-91 VW Corrado G60
Bendix Brand $20.99 each online.
Special Order in the store takes about two days to get.
Take a copy of the online ad into the store, and they will match the online price. The instore price is $23.99.


_Modified by germancarnut51 at 10:13 PM 9-17-2009_


----------

